# Transmission Problems



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm the original owner of my 2009 Routan with the 3.8L engine, now with approximately 105,000 miles on the odometer. I've maintained it well and it has served me well with very few reliability issues - until now. The transmission is not shifting properly from first-to-second and from second-to-third. When slowing down, I see the tachometer jump up when the van hits 30 mph and then again when it hits 20 mph. The transmission was serviced at 80,000 by the shop I use for all non-warranty work. It is now at a transmission shop. The owner has driven the van and confirmed just what I've experienced. The pan was dropped and the fluid is very, very dark, not a good sign. The bad weather here on Long Island has delayed the shop in working on it today so as of now, there is no diagnosis as to the problem. I had to vent!


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

ntotrr said:


> ...The transmission was serviced at 80,000 by the shop I use for all non-warranty work...


I hope they used the proper fluid, these transmissions require ATF+4, any other fluid could cause serious problems.



ntotrr said:


> ... and the fluid is very, very dark, not a good sign...


That is not necessarily true, the following is from a Chrysler TSB concerning the ATF+4 fluid:



> Mopar ATF+4(R) has exceptional durability. However, the red dye used in
> ATF+4(R) is not permanent; as the fluid ages it may become darker or appear
> brown in color. ATF+4(R) also has a unique odor that may change with age.
> With ATF+4(R) fluid, *color and odor are no longer indicators of fluid
> condition* and do not necessarily support a fluid change.


George


----------



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

As far as I know, the correct fluid was used but I guess I'll never know for sure. However, the shop I use is honest and on top of their game. 

The dark fluid is not a problem, that's good. But the tranmission has been flushed and new fluid put in and it got a little worse. Today the transmission is being removed and then I'll find out what the damage is. It's already sounding expensive


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Well that's unfortunate to hear about the transmission having problems. That's my main concern with the van is the trans. Everything else doesn't cause concern. I have been debating getting a tent or travel trailer, but worry about the transmission not holding up well. 

As far as proper fluid, the transmission must use ATF+4. I will tell you about a shop I went to for all my transmission work in the past. Like your shop, this shop is well known in the area and respected. They do great work. One time I was in there getting some work done to my Dodge Truck (NV4500). He had all these little bottles sitting on this shelf in the back where he was showing me around. I asked about them and he said that they take a universal transmission fluid and then add this little bottle of modifier that has the name of the vehicle on it. For Toyota, they put in the universal fluid and then grab a little bottle that says Toyota. I asked about Chrysler, because I had a Journey at the time that required ATF+4. He said they have a little modifier bottle they use to make the universal fluid ATF+4 compatible; ATF+4 is synthetic and modifiers aside, can't make a non-synthetic fluid turn into synthetic. I left it alone, but right then I realized as good as their workmanship is and how honest they are, they simply were undermining the work by putting in a modifier they thought was acceptable. Maybe it is not as important as Chrysler claims, but I knew then I would not go back for anything that required strict fluids (which the NV4500 also requires - DSG type fluid). I might suggest that you go into the shop and ask for a bottle of the transmission fluid they put in your vehicle. If they give you the same spill as me, that might be the problem. That said, it might not be the fluid, so be careful not to sound accusatory. I would be curious to see what they used.


----------



## BrocktonBarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

*Won't shift to 2nd, lurches in 1st, then car shuts off*

We've been having a problem with our 2009 Routan SE where you start the car and start driving and the car won't shift out of 1st gear, you have to stop the car and restart it and drive to fix that; sometimes you have to restart it a couple of times before it works. If you don't stop and restart the car it will shut off completely. Sometimes it lurches when in 1st gear. This sounds like a transmission problem to me and am wondering if this is similar to your issue and if so did you need a new transmission?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

BrocktonBarbie said:


> We've been having a problem with our 2009 Routan SE where you start the car and start driving and the car won't shift out of 1st gear, you have to stop the car and restart it and drive to fix that; sometimes you have to restart it a couple of times before it works. If you don't stop and restart the car it will shut off completely. Sometimes it lurches when in 1st gear. This sounds like a transmission problem to me and am wondering if this is similar to your issue and if so did you need a new transmission?


That sounds like a sensor problem to me. The challenge you will have is finding someone to give you an honest assessment to determine the problem without just telling you to buy a new transmission. I think that tends to be the response - buy a new transmission rather than finding the problem.


----------

